# Living in Philippines



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

It is just about 6 months since we moved from Thailand to Nth Luzon. I was asked recently by another expat how I was settling in. 
On reflection, it has been a bit of a tough journey. I am sure I will eventually settle down more, it is always difficult when you go to a new environment.
I had veen to Phils about 6 or 7 times before the permanent move, so had a fair idea of what it was like here, or so I thought. 
I am struggling with the level of poverty, far worse than I realised. There is a constant stream to our door of locals with their hands out. It is much the same philosophy here, if you are expat, then you must be rich - alas, I fail in that criteria, merely an old bas...rd trying to have a decent retirement which I could not have in my home country.
At this time of the year, the traffic has increased to our door.
The sheer numbers of people and the traffic congestion takes some getting used to. I used to ride a bike in Thailand but quickly realised that is a free ticket to the hospital or worse, so we have a car to get around, only marginally safer! Driving here is a stressful task and I do no more than is necessary.
Trying to deal with 'tradesmen' (an over estimation) is a nightmare, jobs rarely done correctly - but thankfully, just about finished in that department.
Consumer laws or lack of them has been another difficulty, they do not seem to like replacing something if it is faulty? 
Not wishing to sound like a whinger here, but just trying to give an insight into problems that I have encountered. Barking dogs are an issue I have discussed in another post, much the same in Thailand, so going nowhere with that one.
i have met a few nice locals but even one of them 'put the bite on me' and I had only known him a few weeks!! 
I wonder of other members found similar problems when they first arrived, if so, have they adjusted their expectation levels or should I just grin and bear it?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> It is just about 6 months since we moved from Thailand to Nth Luzon. I was asked recently by another expat how I was settling in.
> On reflection, it has been a bit of a tough journey. I am sure I will eventually settle down more, it is always difficult when you go to a new environment.
> I had veen to Phils about 6 or 7 times before the permanent move, so had a fair idea of what it was like here, or so I thought.
> I am struggling with the level of poverty, far worse than I realised. There is a constant stream to our door of locals with their hands out. It is much the same philosophy here, if you are expat, then you must be rich - alas, I fail in that criteria, merely an old bas...rd trying to have a decent retirement which I could not have in my home country.
> ...


Yes Ron I/we hear your cries, welcome. It's more fun in the Philippines apparently but little else, you make me shudder with what my life will bring when we finally move...... No more dampers, do you have any positives? If so relate, if not don't answer.
My experiences reflect all that you mention but these could be in any country, god knows I see many problems in Oz, especially driving skills or lack of, endure we do and my thoughts/philosophy is very simple, while in Rome etc. Driving in PH. is no different to driving in any country and is matched by local standards and takes little time to adjust to. Family is one of my/our reason for moving, an assured lifestyle is another some 8 or 9 years before I could ever hope to retire in Oz. I ain't gonna work to 67 and get jack ****e, no pension for me. Moving forward life in any country is what you make it, I had visions of retiring in Italy 8 years ago until I met my better half, Filipino and the rest is history. My choice and will live with the consequences and no one to blame bar myself. Enjoy? Only time will tell and I hope I am around to relate good and bad no different to Mogo.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Hehe .. didn’t they say it’s more fun in Philippines ??

I lived there about 3-4 years. Then I realized that retirement ls meant to enjoy life and not to be miserable! That’s when I left it in a hurry and for good!

There is abo****ely nothing that works as you or I expect it to.

People breed like rabbits do.. and they smile 
They lie left and right ... while they smile 
They steal from each other ... and they smile 
A foreigner (Kano) thinks that he will integrate but never will. He is a fair game!

It’s cheap but for reasons!!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> Hehe .. didn’t they say it’s more fun in Philippines ??
> 
> I lived there about 3-4 years. Then I realized that retirement ls meant to enjoy life and not to be miserable! That’s when I left it in a hurry and for good!
> 
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I always thought that every country page on the site should have a no-holds-barred rant page to let off steam from stress adjusting to a new country. Wish I had the ability to do so.

The Philippines can be a rough country to get use to. Many don't and end up leaving and that's a good thing. I'll bet there are other countries though that would make this look like Beverly Hills.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> I always thought that every country page on the site should have a no-holds-barred rant page to let off steam from stress adjusting to a new country. Wish I had the ability to do so.
> 
> The Philippines can be a rough country to get use to. Many don't and end up leaving and that's a good thing. I'll bet there are other countries though that would make this look like Beverly Hills.


The world is your oyster,,,,,, so I was led to believe and then some. My choice to be with my better half in PH. than living the lie in OZ. Expensive and little less bureaucracy than most countries overall. I see and live with the limitations in Oz they seem to me to far out weight a simple life in PH. and the mundane rap that others toil with. Our choice. Ohers in between, do your home work here, other less congenial sites and yes our best friend google. Always remember that these sites only remain because of the few aimed at helping individuals such as myself and naught other.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I first visited Philippines in 2002 when i came here to marry my now wife.
Was met at the Airport by several members of the family, on our way home we stopped at a Resturant.
My wife had already told me about the armed Guards everywhere, but this car park guard had a shotgun !
That was the first cuture shock ! 
I knew the wifes home was ina family compound which consisted of the main family home where the mother lived
Then the sister had her own home, next to the wifes all hollow block constructed.
The next morning the brother took us to the local shops and as drove from the house i saw poverty like i coulnt imagine, homes made from wooden sheets and plastic, children playing with plastic bottles, woman washing clothes using a hand pump next to a drain.
And yes its the same today the area has hardly changed !
As for me being a rich ****** well that problem is solved as the little woman deals with the locals !
Yes we do give money to a few of the old ones but the wifes li it is a max of 500 php as dhe says it will never be repaid.
This time of year especially , we have a CCTV camera thats pointing at the front gate so we can see who is
Ringing the doorbell it records along with 2 other cameras 24/7 ,stops us going down to the gate when the kids
Ring the bell and run off !
Coming from the UK with its rules and regulations and the PC correct brigade the Philippines for me is paradise.
Yes it has rules for us expats which i respect ,but things like the annual reporting well im happy with that.
And i like the way when we go to Any SM or the other Stores , its always welcome to SM sir.
And unlike the UK if you want to buy a TV or other electrical appliance they will unpack it for you snd even show it working!
I love the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mogo, I have very few friends but the Philippine friends I do have will visit and talk with me and it won't cost me anything and sometimes we share information about my various hobbies that we have in common but the others I've had to just keep it to hello because all they want to do is is get drunk every single day and food it's never enough so it's been one year and I've given up the alcohol it was the best decision I've ever made because if not I only waste my time and money on drunks and also I feel for health reasons.

It's a little tougher during the holiday season because the kids will hound you for money but hey I'm not on vacation and I dont' act like I'm a tourist and neighbors and my in-laws are relentless they me to splurge on them but they tend to forget that I'm retired and not working anymore so that won't happen, I got some real long stares today while walking with my 18 month grand daughter and it didn't' bug me anymore because she's more important to me than anything they can throw at me with their expressions and also my immediate family just glare at me, these jealous and contemptuous moochers they are never satisfied.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pronse said:


> Hehe .. didn’t they say it’s more fun in Philippines ??
> 
> I lived there about 3-4 years. Then I realized that retirement ls meant to enjoy life and not to be miserable! That’s when I left it in a hurry and for good!
> 
> ...


Pronse I am trying to work out if you are living in Fils or not. From your post it would seem not, as you say that you left in a hurry for good, yet from your user info you're originally from US and an expat in Philippines. If you're not an expat in Philippines, may I ask where you are living now and how it compares with Philippines.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Well I struggle with it too, but my woman is here so what ya gonna do? I don't like the pollution, trash and congestion, a lot of which I attribute to the high rate of population growth from influence of the church, along with a massive increase in motor vehicles in just the past few years. We live in the city so the kid can be in good school, and that's the price you pay. I find Filipinos to be happier and more friendly, with a tendency to live much more in the moment than in their heads as we westerners tend to do, with our worries and complaints. Material things aren't as important as family. The natural places are stunningly beautiful and undeveloped .. for now. Living in the Philippines requires humility and acceptance of things as they are, not what we want them to be. There is certainly some benefit in that, but yes it does wear on you.

That said, I spend a fair amount of time in the States, managing my projects, so I get a break from it. I use that time to enjoy the things I either don't feel safe doing in the Philippines or find difficult with the hot, humid climate. Things like camping, distance cycling, motorcycling, etc. The women certainly aren't much to look at though, compared to the Filipina beauties, and they sure have an attitude. In fact there is so much attitude in general over "first world problems", lol. But I would be remiss if I didn't acknowledge that things do in fact function better and more efficiently in the States, despite all the whiners there who don't appreciate what they have.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Ron,

I think your last statement just about covers it. The posts following your original are all common things which we who stay have adjusted to or learned to to look the other way at times. We have to keep in mind that we are 'guests' in this country and we cannot change them to our liking. Whatever we do will have a negligible affect on how this country is. 

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes Fred hear you, just going thru a period of frustration I think.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> Yes Fred hear you, just going thru a period of frustration I think.


Yep, think we have all been there to some extent or other. Some days you want to bang your head against a brick wall and other days seems to be clear sunshiny and all goes well. Really I spose not much different than most any other part of the world I or any of us have been in.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Hawaii many would say including me is a Tropical Paradise. I was stationed there while in the Air Force. I recall many saying how much they hated living on Oahu, including one couple who was extremely depressed and counted the days until they returned to their follow on assignment to rainy, overcast cold gloomy Tacoma Washington and the stench from a rather large paper mill.

I visit some bars when I visit the states where I was born and it's usually the same old crowd, complaining about the same old things and how they hate it there.

I encounter other Expats who are constantly ranting how they hate the PI. It's funny to see the same groups ranting about the same topics, everyday like crusty old women. One will get up and leave then the others bad mouth him or his wife or his girl friend, then the same with another, he departs and they bad mouth him or his wife or his girlfriend and another like a rotating door. They are the ones who complain about everything no matter where they are. I always offer them a free ride to the Airport.

Best to find and hang around like minded, positive people. 

Paradise here is not for everyone.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Pronse I am trying to work out if you are living in Fils or not. From your post it would seem not, as you say that you left in a hurry for good, yet from your user info you're originally from US and an expat in Philippines. If you're not an expat in Philippines, may I ask where you are living now and how it compares with Philippines.


Hey Dave, good luck getting your answers as I seem to remember these questions being asked previously. Perhaps I missed the answers. How are you going with your move to PH? Our move plodding along, our biggest hurdle seems to be wrapping up in Oz and yes moving a shipping container with what we want to keep to La Union. Still at a loose end with that to date. A meeting in Manila with PRA may sort out our concerns, time will tell.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

"Best to find and hang around like minded, positive people. 

Paradise here is not for everyone."

Great advice that I am sure most know and see Joe. I too am learning the value of paradise, the old saying "home is where you make it" rings a bell. Tolerance, humility and acceptance are easy words to say but far harder to practice than adhere to.
There are beautiful destinations all over this, our globe but think most here have their loved one to consider and while not all most are Filipinos and assimilate we try, sites like this help us all to let off steam, share opinions and find comradery. OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hey Dave, good luck getting your answers as I seem to remember these questions being asked previously. Perhaps I missed the answers. How are you going with your move to PH? Our move plodding along, our biggest hurdle seems to be wrapping up in Oz and yes moving a shipping container with what we want to keep to La Union. Still at a loose end with that to date. A meeting in Manila with PRA may sort out our concerns, time will tell.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi Steve. We were hoping to fly across before the New Year, but it looks like it will be closer to 6th or 7th January. Crazy time the past few days, selling the car and bike, having said that the Harley hasn't sold yet, so may need a plan B for that. Closing bank accounts, District Cooling, Utilities, visas, is taking a while. Still I'm pretty laid back about it, we have the rest of our years to enjoy, so not gonna get stressed out by a few days delay. We decided not to ship any furniture, the cost of the shipping is probably more than the value of the furniture. We do have 8 large and extra large BB boxes to ship across. Hope all goes well with your move.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> I always thought that every country page on the site should have a no-holds-barred rant page to let off steam from stress adjusting to a new country. Wish I had the ability to do so.
> 
> The Philippines can be a rough country to get use to. Many don't and end up leaving and that's a good thing. I'll bet there are other countries though that would make this look like Beverly Hills.


I experienced on another site where they do have a grumble section where politics and religion are discussed and argued about, with 50 or maybe a 100 posts you get invited. Not a member of that site anymore, my bad. The topics ranged far and wide and was very active with people expressing left and right views but still held to the doctrine of, as another member here clearly stated, attack the content and not the member. Unfortunately it mostly led to other countries politics and less about the Philippines.

As you said Asian Spirit there are far worse places to live than PH.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Of course you are right BigPearl, but perhaps a little harder to do than say.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hi Steve. We were hoping to fly across before the New Year, but it looks like it will be closer to 6th or 7th January. Crazy time the past few days, selling the car and bike, having said that the Harley hasn't sold yet, so may need a plan B for that. Closing bank accounts, District Cooling, Utilities, visas, is taking a while. Still I'm pretty laid back about it, we have the rest of our years to enjoy, so not gonna get stressed out by a few days delay. We decided not to ship any furniture, the cost of the shipping is probably more than the value of the furniture. We do have 8 large and extra large BB boxes to ship across. Hope all goes well with your move.


Wow, you are almost there now Dave, the Harley will sell if not leave it with friends to do the deal and flick them a few bucks. If I may ask and you probably mentioned before what part of PH. are you moving to? We end up in Bacnotan La Union. Will you still work O/S? I probably will as there are a few years left with the English and German productions. Enjoy the festive season and settle in well after your move.
BTW what is district cooling?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

"When in Rome do as the Romans do" has been the easiest way to remember not to get my Blood Pressure up in the Philippines.

Its More Fun (and Different) in the Philippines


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

74Jedi said:


> "When in Rome do as the Romans do" has been the easiest way to remember not to get my Blood Pressure up in the Philippines.
> 
> Its More Fun (and Different) in the Philippines


It's certainly different but I have to admit I am far more relaxed in PH. than OZ. Perhaps the restraints are removed and I can simply relax. Filipinos take on a whole new meaning to "When in Rome". Unique? Perhaps yes, stress levels depend on where you choose to live as others will attest.
Live in PH. and relax, only my opinion.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

I agree Steve. I am much more relaxed living in the Philippines.

Once you get to know how people and things are here then it's much easier for me to enjoy.

Cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

74Jedi said:


> "When in Rome do as the Romans do" has been the easiest way to remember not to get my Blood Pressure up in the Philippines.
> 
> Its More Fun (and Different) in the Philippines


The "When In Rome idea", It works here until it conflicts with their sense of fair play. Then look out. It is a line best not crossed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wake up call*



Asian Spirit said:


> The when in Rome idea works here until it conflicts with the sense of fair play. Then look out. It is a line best not crossed.


My car is broken down and I don't have the money to fix it right now so we have decided to use public transportation and it wasn't so fun I sucked nothing but fumes all the way to our nearest city and it was lightly raining so the plastic covers were down on each side, so a little over 30 minutes and packed in like a sardine so not only hard to breath but fumes nearly had an anxiety attack it was close and when we got there we had to battle the kids surrounding us constantly for change not fun. :dizzy:

After eating at a US chained restaurant we did some market shopping and an older lady ran into me with her hand and I was carrying my 1 year old granddaughter she wanted money so I kept walking her hand shoved right in between my arm holding my granddaughter not cool  but I continue with patience and once we were finished we took the jeepeny back and all vehicles on this tightly packed city one way road were forced to move over so that this older lady who was having a heart attack and on a trike could get by, this was not a pretty site to see, so it was loud screaming by the traffic enforcers to move over plus the jeepeny driver had to stop and give 5 pesos to at least 4 traffic enforcers before he made his way out the traffic nightmare. If this is what its like living like the Romans I'll never get used to it. :frown:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> My car is broken down and I don't have the money to fix it right now so we have decided to use public transportation and it wasn't so fun I sucked nothing but fumes all the way to our nearest city and it was lightly raining so the plastic covers were down on each side, so a little over 30 minutes and packed in like a sardine so not only hard to breath but fumes nearly had an anxiety attack it was close and when we got there we had to battle the kids surrounding us constantly for change not fun. :dizzy:
> 
> After eating at a US chained restaurant we did some market shopping and an older lady ran into me with her hand and I was carrying my 1 year old granddaughter she wanted money so I kept walking her hand shoved right in between my arm holding my granddaughter not cool  but I continue with patience and once we were finished we took the jeepeny back and all vehicles on this tightly packed city one way road were forced to move over so that this older lady who was having a heart attack and on a trike could get by, this was not a pretty site to see, so it was loud screaming by the traffic enforcers to move over plus the jeepeny driver had to stop and give 5 pesos to at least 4 traffic enforcers before he made his way out the traffic nightmare. If this is what its like living like the Romans I'll never get used to it. :frown:


Taking public jeepneys takes getting use to without any doubt. Here's the trick----tell the driver or the one taking cash that you are a senior and must have a seat by the back door!. It will work and makes the trips less stressful.
We drive but I've learned to enjoy the jeepneys too. I can look all around and enjoy the ride without having to deal with the insanity on the road ..

The other issue with people like the lady you describe sounds like a high pressure hit. If it was me in that situation I'd stop and in no uncertain terms let her know to back off! 
This may be their country (such as it is) but you do NOT have to put up with the BS.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

My neighbours are singing Achy Breaky heart on the videoke. And they are not doing it in an ironic way. As they say, it's more fun in the Philippines.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I dont drive so use public transport a lot. I have to say the public transport is not made for tall people. It cant be good for me squeezing into these trikes, jeeps or bus seats. So I would say that is something that takes some getting used to (not to mention the colour coded trikes, having to know the fare for trikes so you dont get ripped off, and it being cheaper on 1st class buses than the ordinary bus, as often the ordinary bus conductor will make up a fare if he thinks you're a tourist!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

74Jedi said:


> Once you get to know how people and things are here then it's much easier for me to enjoy.
> 
> Cheers


Takes a bit of "adjusting" in our western minds to get to that point, and even then the occasional curve ball comes at us to make sure we don't get too complacent.

Fred


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

When my car is down for maintenance I usually use GRAB. You can download at Google Play Store. I know some people may have an issue with Grab at one time or another but it has always worked for me. Prices are near the same as Trikes but you ride in a nice car.

If anyone gets into my personal space which is very close for me... a little push with some well placed phrases in Tagalog usually backs them up. 

All part of living here. if I cannot live with it someday then I would have to leave.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

A lot of my neighbors seem to have spent a lot of money renting loud karaoke machines and getting high on shabu (a form of crystal meth like in Breaking Bad) but how many of these people spent any money buying Christmas gifts for their own children? As far as I can tell, none! This particular generation of young people over here doesn't see any hope for the future, and they prefer to escape reality by doing shabu and dancing all night in a dirt lot. The Philippines has always had poverty, but the country seems to have declined rapidly since China became a major economic power. You see all sorts of things in the dept. stores which are manufactured in China, but the only things you see made in the Philippines are cheap tourist souvenirs. I don't know where this is going to end, but things seem to have gone down hill quite a bit in my area since 2008, and this could potentially turn into another Bangladesh if things don't change. The other day I literally saw a woman from the provinces, crazy with grief, carrying her dead child in a busy street as she begged for money from strangers. I think that it would have been very unlikely to see something like that over here twenty-five years ago, and I see that the locals just turn a blind eye to such things going on around them.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a worrying post and I do not envy your situation. I see you live in Cebu, I went there the first time I came to PH but would not live there - it just did not suit me at all. However, each to our own. In any case you are entitled to a peaceful life.
You either have to get this problem addressed by authorities or think about moving IMO. 
Your previous post about the dead baby was a shocking and sorry story, you are certainly having more than your share of grief lately, my thoughts go out to you.
As far as manufacturing, there is no reason why this country should not be growing in that area, rather than shrinking. China's exposure is the same throughout the world, they knock stuff out of their factories like matchsticks. The world then eagerly consumes them and a lot of it is just junk.
I do see a lot of PH goods in the supermarkets. But they are usually closely priced to imported goods which are heavily taxed. Again this is another instance of locals using tariffs to increase their profits, as the cost of manufacturing goods here is much lower than say US or Oz.
Inaction by Government authorities allow this to happen. nobody seems to want to look after the consumer here.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Max & Mogo, Fully agree with what seems to be a country going downhill. The main thing I have noticed is that particularly the younger folks here seem to have absolutely no consideration for anyone except themselves/immediate family. It seems their only thought is "what's in it for me" as there doesn't seem to be any sense of community. What I have seen a lot of is that the older generation seems to have made good and the younger ones seem to just want to live off them and have a good time and so refuse to learn anything of substance. An instance - I know this well off successful self made older couple that live about a Kilometer from us. The daughter 'works' for them as a manager(only a title as she does nothing) in the company office. The daughter & her husband live in a separate house(built for them by the elders) in the same compound. It appears that the husband does nothing but play with the maid all day. Each & every weekend, they go somewhere on 'vacation" and upon returning the daughter usually has to be carried from the car to the house as she is too high/boozed or whatever to the point she cannot walk. Very sad to see, and if any indication of the general attitude of the younger generation, this country is on a slippery slope.

Fred


----------

